# Syracuse 2009



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Blech! I embedded the video - what did I do wrong?

Anyway, the links work at least...Fran tried to fix unsuccessfully too...


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great weekend


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

bizzy said:


> Sounds like you had a great weekend


Now only if recovery were easier!!! I need a nap!
Erica


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Erica!!!

The sign of a well trained dog (& handler) is how easy you make it look! You made me smile You both look like you were having so much fun!

Again, Congratulations!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

'annoying grin on your face'..... Thats pride lady!!! Wooohooo!! Great weekend for you n the Teller. You worked hard for it I am sure.

Cooki

Buzz and the Clover


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congrats, looks like you are having a great time! I love videos!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations and thanks so much for sharing those. It was a real treat to watch.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!! You both looked like you had a BLAST!!! Way to go Teller!! YAY!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

This is how you embed a youtube video:

*[UTUBE]WO9Ly5dAXBg[/UTUBE]*

Note that you have to spell out YOUTUBE inside the tags. I mispelled it so it woud be displayed here. Note also that you put just your video's serial number inside the tags. You don't need the rest of the link.

GReat videos BTW!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work! A big congratulations to you and your stylish pupper. . .I've watched your rally videos too, just to look&learn. 

Casanova did well over in the conformation ring


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Wonderful videos! I had no idea there was a show here, otherwise I would have come by to watch!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

WolverSyr said:


> Wonderful videos! I had no idea there was a show here, otherwise I would have come by to watch!


It's always the last weekend in March - HUGE show. Obedience, rally and agility in the Verizon building and conformation in the building by the first gate. Not a lot of spectators on Thurs/Fri - but the house was PACKED on Saturday.

Erica


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, the music in the first video is hilarious.

Congratulations! These videos were so fun to watch.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your pupper! I had a blast watching your videos!


----------

